# رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الخامس ( برج القاهرة )



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆ 
 






رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الخامس ( برج القاهرة )
 _________________________________














برج القاهرة ويُطلق عليه أحيانًا «برج الجزيرة» هو برج يقع في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة،

  تم بناؤه بين عامي 1956و1961 من الخرسانة المسلحة على تصميم زهرة اللوتس المصرية،

  من تصميم المهندس نعوم شبيب، ويقع في قلب القاهرة على جزيرة الزمالك بنهر النيل.













يصل ارتفاعه إلى 187 متراً وهو أعلى من الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة بحوالي 43 مترا. يوجد على قمة برج القاهرة مطعم سياحي على منصة دوارة تدور برواد المطعم ليروا معالم القاهرة من كل الجوانب.
















يعد من أبرز معالم القاهرة والذي يقع في منطقة الجزيرة برج القاهرة الذي يعد تحفة معمارية بناها المصريون على شكل زهرة اللوتس الفرعونية الأصل رمزاً لحضارتهم التي هي محط أنظار سائحي العالم. 




ويتكون من 16 طابقاً ويقف على قاعدة من أحجار الجرانيت  الأسواني التي سبق أن استخدمها المصريون القدماء في بناء معابدهم ومقابرهم  وفي هذه الأيام نلاحظ تزايد أعداد السائحين الذين يذهبون لزيارة البرج  والصعود إلى سطحه الذي يطل على القاهرة بأكملها وبخاصة السائحين العرب  الذين يزداد توافدهم إلى مصر  في هذه الأيام وتستغرق الرحلة داخل مصعد البرج للوصول إلى نهايته 45 ثانية  لتشاهد عندما تقف على القمة بانوراما كاملة للقاهرة، الأهرامات، مبنى  التلفزيون، أبي الهول، النيل، قلعة صلاح الدين، الأزهر  


















تشعر وأنت تنظر في النظارة المكبرة أنك تزور مصر كلها في لحظة واحدة، ليس  هذا فقط ولكن يمكن للأسرة أن تتناول غداءها في أحد مطاعم البرج ففي الطابق  14 وعلى ارتفاع 160 متراً يوجد المطعم الدائري والذي يدور حول نقطة ارتكاز  لترى القاهرة مع عائلتك في ذلك المطعم الذي يضم 19 منضدة تتسع كل منها  لخمسة أفراد، أيضاً يوجد في الطابق الـ15 كافتريا علوية تستطيع أن تتناول  فيها العصائر والمشروبات وأن تستمتع برؤية القاهرة من أعلى.

























برج القاهرة تم بناؤه في عهد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر  وتكلف بناؤه 6 ملايين جنيه مصري وقتها كانت الولايات المتحدة قد أعطتها  لمصر بهدف التأثير على موقفها المؤيد للقضية الجزائرية ضد الاحتلال  الفرنسي. 
















 وعن هذا يقول المؤرخ العسكري جمال حماد عندما تم بناء البرج كان  له اسمان فالأميركان أطلقوا عليه «شوكة عبد الناصر»، أما المصريون فقد  أطلقوا عليه اسم «وقف روزفلت» 



  لم يكن اطول برج في العالم في ذلك الوقت  ولكن يأتي بعد برج أيفل , لكن الملايين الستة لم تخدع عيون الرئيس عبد  الناصر لتغيير موقفه تجاه القضايا العربية ورفض حتى أن يخصصه للانفاق على  البنية الأساسية في مصر رغم احتياج البلاد وقتها لهذا المبلغ ولكن أراد عبد  الناصر أن يبني بناء يظل علماً بارزاً مع الزمن 


 يعلم المصريين الكرامة  وحتى وإن كانوا في أشد الاحتياج رغم أن المبلغ حمله حسن التهامي الذي كان  يشغل وقتها منصب مستشار رئيس الجمهورية وجاء بالمبلغ في حقيبة سلمها للرئيس  بعد عودته من زيارة للولايات المتحدة التي لم تكن علاقتنا بها قد ساءت تحت  مسمى مساعدة رؤساء الدول الصديقة ولكن رفضها عبد الناصر أياً كان مسماها  وها هو الآن يزوره السائحون العرب والأجانب والمصريون ليتذكروا تاريخه.






























 تم تجديد برج القاهرة في عمل استمر حوالي سنتين من 2006 حتى 2008 وتم تجديده من قبل شركة المقاولون العرب  المصرية وكلفت عمليه الترميم والإصلاح حوالي 15 مليون جنيه وهي تتضمن  معالجة وترميم خرسانة البرج وإضافة عدد 3 أدوار هياكل معدنيه اسفل البرج  المطعم ببدن البرج ودور أخر أعلى المدخل الرئيسى مباشرة وأنشاء سلم للطوارئ  ومصعد للزائرين وتطوير مدخل البرج وكذا تشطيب واجهات البرج وإضافة اضاءة  خارجية جديدة.
















































​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة*
*رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆**


* ​ 
 * القادم

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء السادس ( برج خليفة )
_________________________________


*




 
 *
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

هايل البرج 
والمعلومات وكمان تعبك فية 
تيجي نتغدا فية 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جيت اعملك تقييم جابلي رسالة مكتوب فيها

يجب أن تضع للبعض سمعات قبل إعطائها إلى ابن يسوعنا مرة أخرى.


تعالي .. بس كوباية الشاي بـ 120 جنيه ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اسكت \انا صمت وبطلت اشرب شاي كمان


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههه


----------



## روزا فكري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

يااااه ياكيمو فكرتني بايام حلوه اوي وذكريات جميله قضيتها في البرج
ايام خطوبتي شكرا عالرحله الحلوه دي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

حلو اوي ياكيمو
احلي برج في الدنيا بجد
لا تقولي برج ايفل ولا تقولي مش عارف ايه

وبما انك تخصص مواضيع ابراج
عايزاك المره الجايه تعملنا موضوع عن برج "الاسد"
برجي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تسلم ايديك بجد
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> يااااه ياكيمو فكرتني بايام حلوه اوي وذكريات جميله قضيتها في البرج
> ايام خطوبتي شكرا عالرحله الحلوه دي​




نورررررررتي يا روزا الموضوع بمروروك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حلو اوي ياكيمو
> احلي برج في الدنيا بجد
> لا تقولي برج ايفل ولا تقولي مش عارف ايه
> 
> ...


برج الأسد ؟َ!؟َ :thnk0001:

ده الي هو ايه ده !!!!!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> برج الأسد ؟َ!؟َ :thnk0001:
> 
> ده الي هو ايه ده !!!!!


اللي هو برجي:smile01​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ما تكتب عن برج الجدي 
احسن 
كيمو 
انتا فاهم حاجة 
اهي كلها ابراج 
وكمان مشهورة وتاريخية كمان
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اللي هو برجي:smile01​




ايه ده ... انتي بنيتي برج :smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ما تكتب عن برج الجدي
> احسن
> كيمو
> انتا فاهم حاجة
> ...



اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

قصدكو الابراج

الميزان و الجدي و التور و ....

طب متقولو كدا :smile01


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

لسة فاهم 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً جداً جداً جداً يا امي الجميلة امة للتقييمين الاكثر من رائعين

و التشجيع الجميل يا امي

ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك و يحفظك


----------



## aymonded (10 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه يظهر انت هاتمسك 5 سياحة وانا العصافير وطيور الجنة ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههه يظهر انت هاتمسك 5 سياحة وانا العصافير وطيور الجنة ههههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههههه واضح كدة


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الصور جميله اوى 
وكمان المعلومات حلوه جدا 
ايوه كده 5 سياحه فى مصر 
ميرسى جدا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الصور جميله اوى
> وكمان المعلومات حلوه جدا
> ايوه كده 5 سياحه فى مصر
> ميرسى جدا كيمو





ايوة بقي لازم اركز في مصر شوية

السياحة اتضربت

شكرا يا ماريا للمشاركة الجميلة
و التقييم الرائع و التشجيع


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الرب يبارك مجهودك
رااائع جدااا


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يبارك مجهودك
> رااائع جدااا





شكراً استاذ النهيسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (11 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وجديدة وصور بديعة 
 شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الرب يباركك
 ويبارك عملك ويعوض تعب محبتك .
والمجد دائماً لربنا يسوع المسيح آمين .​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وجديدة وصور بديعة
> شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الرب يباركك
> ويبارك عملك ويعوض تعب محبتك .
> والمجد دائماً لربنا يسوع المسيح آمين .​



شكراً ليك اخي الجميل


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع  جميل .. تسلم  الأيادي*
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *موضوع  جميل .. تسلم  الأيادي*
> ​



تسلم يا جيش بلادي ^_^


شكراص لحضرتك .. نورت الموضوع


----------



## aalyhabib (11 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> تسلم يا جيش بلادي ^_^
> شكراص لحضرتك .. نورت الموضوع


 
الحقيقه  كنت  قاصدها  كده  ياكيمو .. أنت  زعلت  بقي !! طيب فهمت .. الرد  مع  أبونا  ... 
عموما  الموضوع اللي  منوره  صاحبه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> الحقيقه  كنت  قاصدها  كده  ياكيمو .. أنت  زعلت  بقي !! طيب فهمت .. الرد  مع  أبونا  ...
> عموما  الموضوع اللي  منوره  صاحبه​



زعلت !!!!!


----------



## AdmanTios (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*خالص الشكر من عُمق القلب أخي الغالي
للدعوة بالمُشاركة التي تُتيح لنا الفرصة الرائعة
القيام بهذه الرحلة الإليكترونية الشيقة 

مجهود رائع يستحق الثناء و الشكر
سلمت يمينك و دامت خدمتك الرائعة

مودتي و إحترامي
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك ياكيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خالص الشكر من عُمق القلب أخي الغالي
> للدعوة بالمُشاركة التي تُتيح لنا الفرصة الرائعة
> القيام بهذه الرحلة الإليكترونية الشيقة
> 
> ...




ليا الشرف ان حضرتك تشارك في موضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> تسلم ايدك ياكيمو









 يا لايا


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2013)

لفتلي نظري هذا الرجل
شبه عبد الناصر
لا اعلم حتى اذا كان هو
هههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> لفتلي نظري هذا الرجل
> شبه عبد الناصر
> لا اعلم حتى اذا كان هو
> هههههههه
> ​



هو يا باشا


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ميرسي يا استاذ كيمو علي المعلومات دي*


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً يا نادو نورني الموضوع


----------

